# Another meldahl update



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys, just wanted to touch base on something about meldahl. The officer that has been helping us all out from WV called me today (Sure wish all gov agency workers worked as hard as this fella) and has in fact been following along reading our ongoing Meldahl lock approach thread. He wanted to let me know that the buoys have been moved out away from the dam because of the construction BUT that will in fact be re-evaluated in the near future when construction is over and the buoys could POSSIBLY be moved back (hopefully) to where they used to be but for now we cannot go past the buoys towards the dam for right now.............

Everyone please keep folks educated down there and get on folks not getting out of the way of the barges............ WV folks are trying to keep us in the loop on such things as mentioned above and just want us to respect the barges and rules so this is a good deal all the way around. Remember, they could have just as easily shut me down when I called with our concerns but went out on a limb and found a solution for US FISHERMAN so lets try do out part.

For those interested, im going to post a new thread about the Eagle creek ramp cosed in the winter issue...... He updated me on this also. Thanks all!!!! Great fishing!!


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks CC this is very positive news. You have got farther than I ever did, I contacted Fred Howes from ky game and fish years ago with the bouy line and he did nothing and after a few calls he really lost interest in it but he was glad to take a fishing report to make his self look good on TV, all them meldahl reports years ago that was on ky affield came from me and that I know of, when he lost interest I thought to myself Mr. Howe's can find another person to give a river report. I also called his boss last spring and told him about our situation on the bouys and he said he would try to talk to the core and he would call me back, well one year later and still no call. I would like to say thanks and thanks to the person you are talking to, he seems like he wants to keep a good public relations with us as I myself really appriciate everyone's efforts to who is involved with helping the fishermen or fisherwomen out. I can honestly say I have lost alot of respect for ky game and fish as they only want to focus on the big named lakes and tourist areas in my opinion not Northern Ky.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks CC. Did you happen to see the thread by Trophy Hunter, noting the efforts of U.S. Representative Ed Whitfield, (KY-01), Chairman of the House Subcommittee on Energy and Power? I read his proposed bill, and I'm no attorney, but it reads to me like it would mean all CoE dams nationwide, not just KY. I urge everyone to contact their representatives in support.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=223511


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

I Fish said:


> Thanks CC. Did you happen to see the thread by Trophy Hunter, noting the efforts of U.S. Representative Ed Whitfield, (KY-01), Chairman of the House Subcommittee on Energy and Power? I read his proposed bill, and I'm no attorney, but it reads to me like it would mean all CoE dams nationwide, not just KY. I urge everyone to contact their representatives in support.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=223511


Yes i did see that and it is good news that we have higher ups that are willing to try and take care of the ppl instead of there wallets. We will have to see where that lands. 

I read it as if it was for just ky????? I could be wrong though. Sometimes those political jargon posts get really confusing to me!! LOL


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

burt said:


> Thanks CC this is very positive news. You have got farther than I ever did, I contacted Fred Howes from ky game and fish years ago with the bouy line and he did nothing and after a few calls he really lost interest in it but he was glad to take a fishing report to make his self look good on TV, all them meldahl reports years ago that was on ky affield came from me and that I know of, when he lost interest I thought to myself Mr. Howe's can find another person to give a river report. I also called his boss last spring and told him about our situation on the bouys and he said he would try to talk to the core and he would call me back, well one year later and still no call. I would like to say thanks and thanks to the person you are talking to, he seems like he wants to keep a good public relations with us as I myself really appriciate everyone's efforts to who is involved with helping the fishermen or fisherwomen out. I can honestly say I have lost alot of respect for ky game and fish as they only want to focus on the big named lakes and tourist areas in my opinion not Northern Ky.


You and I both burt!!!!! Its nice to have folks out there that actually care..... It seems when it comes to politics or any gov agency I have all but lost any hope of reasoning with them but then we get someone that steps up to the plate and blows me away with there efforts! Like I said above, if everyone worked as hard as the fella helping us out we might get something done in the country!!!! LOL 

Officer from WV, I know your following along with these threads!!!! You wanna run for president???? You gots my vote!! LOLOLOLOL 

No but I know your following these threads and as Ive said on the phone, I speak for a lot of fisherman when I say THANK YOU FOR YOUR EFFORTS!!!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

catcrazed said:


> I read it as if it was for just ky????? I could be wrong though.


No, it's called the Freedom to Fish Act of 2013. It's going through the US Capitol, not just Ky. It reads, in part:

To prohibit the Corps of Engineers from taking any action
to establish a restricted area prohibiting public access
to waters downstream of a dam, and for other purposes.
Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Represents
tives of the United States of America in Congress assembled,
SECTION 1. SHORT TITLE.
This Act may be cited as the Freedom to Fish Act
of 2013.

It can be found in it's entirety here: http://www.sceniccityfishing.com/forumpics/Freedom_to_Fish_Act.pdf


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

I Fish said:


> No, it's called the Freedom to Fish Act of 2013. It's going through the US Capitol, not just Ky. It reads, in part:
> 
> To prohibit the Corps of Engineers from taking any action
> to establish a restricted area prohibiting public access
> ...


That would be sweet. Here is the way I feel on this issue. If I am floating in state water and not mooring or touching gov property I say I should be able to fish it.

I am very pleased that the folks from WV have stepped up to help us on the issues that we have BUT I still feel that there should be no way they should be able to tell fisherman they can not be in the approach. I am floating in state water which WE OWN, not the corps, then I should be able to be where ever my boat can float.

HERE IS WHAT MAKES MY BLOOD BOIL!!!! Ive been back down to the dam since everything has changed and when the river isnt completely down to normal pool it is very hard to fish in the current down stream from the wall. With that being said, the corps should have teamed up with the ohio fish and game and taken pictures of offenders that werent obeying rules AND PUNISH THE OFFENDERS NOT ALL OF US!!. The reason i say this is because I know that we cant have a officer in a boat down there all the time so.......... And for those that think "well thats not there job they shouldnt have to do that at the dam" trust me they wouldnt have to do it very often at all!!!!!! I fish there A LOT and I hardly ever seen anyone cause issues but indeed the fella that ruined it for us that day did in fact cause a mess that day. What Im getting at is that sign that is up on that wall "no fishing in lock approach" shouldnt even be allowed to be there and as long as were floating in that area, well thats OUR WATER. Now tieing to the dam, were touching THERE PROPERTY so I understand that...

So, with that all being said I hope like hell that issue passes that you have posted the link to!!!!!! Because that is exactly how i feel!!!!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Wish he would word it so that it would help us here on the Ohio r. with our bouy line restrictions. We are shut down for several hundred yards with the restricted area on the Ohio in Ohio waters and these regs go way back. It doesn't sound like it will help us....Still glad it helps you guys though....


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> Wish he would word it so that it would help us here on the Ohio r. with our bouy line restrictions. We are shut down for several hundred yards with the restricted area on the Ohio in Ohio waters and these regs go way back. It doesn't sound like it will help us....Still glad it helps you guys though....


That's the problem with the bill, it was introduced because of the Corps plans on the Cumberland river. It would only affect any restrictions put in place AFTER August 2012...so no love for us in the bill.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

jastew, were the Meldahl restrictions put in before then?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Only slightly off target here, but in any discussions has anyone figured out when the heck there gonna be done with the bank access part of the project so we can get back on the KY side to fish?? I know you boat guys are crying but its been just as bad on the KY shore access for us bank boys.. weve been pushed down like half a mile....

Salmonid


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry but the top dogs at the corps office won't be of much help. The restrictions have been in place at all the other Ohio River dams upriver. They just haven't enforced them at your dam. Actually you've been lucky compared to the rest.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> Sorry but the top dogs at the corps office won't be of much help. The restrictions have been in place at all the other Ohio River dams upriver. They just haven't enforced them at your dam. Actually you've been lucky compared to the rest.


Yes we have been lucky but what Im getting at is they shouldnt be able to tell us AT ANY OF THE DAMS where we are allowed to go in the boats when were floating in our water. That is OUR (the ppls water) not the corps. If were not touching there property we should be able to float where ever we want. 

Im glad that wv has helped out but I still have my opinion on how I feel it should be. If were floating in our water we should be able to float where ever we please. Just like the bill is stated above. To bad it isnt gonna effect us because his proposed bill is spot on. If someone gets in the way of a barge or creates problems THEY SHOULD BE TICKETED. I guess that Im basing this on the lock entrance not so much on how close we can get to the dam walls. I know there are some dams that you can get right up on and be okay but Im scared of meldahls walls....... Obviously i think the buoys could be moved closer to the walls but to just not have restrictions on that side would be pretty dangerous. The lock entrance on the other hand is not dangerous. It could be for idiot offenders SO PUNISH THEM...... thats what Im getting at.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Catcrazed, I do feel your pain. We've had to deal with it a couple years now.It's no fun having them tell you what to do or what's best for you. And it seems they want to take away the best that we have.But it does seem like they are trying to go a little overboard down there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't know, Daveo. I've fished in the lock approaches at Racine and Belleville many times, and I've never been run off. At Racine last year, out in the river, we fished well above the end of the lock wall, all the way up to where they've got the "no boats beyond this point" sign on the bank.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool, That surprises me at Racine with the Hydro. I love fishing there but it's too far for me to go. It's better to hear it from fishermen like yourself who have actually been through it than to hear it from someone else. We have a new watercraft office and the men who work at the Hydro here at Greenup always have rumors to spread. A few years ago, they actually went as far as to install big iron fence posts about 100ft from the end of the wall where the upper sidewalk ends to try to keep us away. Luckily that never happened. Goes back to 911 when NO fishing period was permitted for 13 months. So we tend to enjoy just being able to fish after that. Thanks I Fish for your info. They do seem to be on a power trip at Meldahl though. Tailrace fishermen tend to be a special breed and what goes on at one place is usually of interest to others up and down the river.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

A BAD DAY FISHING, IS BETTER THAN A GOOD DAY AT WORK! just be thankful we,all have no handYcaps to keep us all from the great love off THE SPORT FISHINGGGGG.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks to you and the fine contact you have made with the WV office!


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

boonecreek said:


> A BAD DAY FISHING, IS BETTER THAN A GOOD DAY AT WORK! just be thankful we,all have no handYcaps to keep us all from the great love off THE SPORT FISHINGGGGG.


Your right on with that........... When someone makes that very valid point it makes me step back and realize that even though its worth fighting for, I should feel even more luck im able to get the boat out. YOU HAVE THE RIGHT WAY OF LOOKING AT THINGS!!! Good fishing to you all!


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

excuse my ignorance guys but is there currently a agreement that we can fish the approach up to the lock wall and drift back to bear creek, or are we not allowed in the entire approach? I've heard we can't actually go into the lock or anchor in the approach we can still drift that approach can't we?


----------

